# Outdoor soil recipes for beginners



## Brohio (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello MP
I have been reading about soil basics online, and it's a bit overwhelming cause of the many different approaches.....can someone maybe give us a basic, easier plan for us ? Our soli by nature contains a lot of clay. And our plants for this coming year are a mixed bag of strains. Even better if you include stuff that we can get a hold of without to much trouble, like Home Depot or our local garden center.  Thanks ! And btw, were growing them in 5 gallon buckets. Please keep it simple !   Thank you


----------



## zem (Dec 8, 2014)

i am no soil growert, but i heard of good growers recommending foxfarm soil


----------



## Brohio (Dec 8, 2014)

I think I remember reading NOT to use top soil for some reason......is that true ?  And thanks you guys for the info. Also, what about Miracle Grow ? I have read conflicting reviews about it


----------



## Brohio (Dec 12, 2014)

Anybody ?  Last time we used our hometown soil with some top soil mixed in, the results were ok, but was hoping to get some more info .  Is there one fox farm product we could use for everything ?  Do you still need to add plant food ? Or is it in the mix ?  Please advise...if someone could post a relatively simple starting point, it would be mucho appreciated. Thanks !

We're just a couple good old boyz in the Brohio


----------



## Brohio (Dec 12, 2014)

I have been doing more reading, and was thinking of trying the Fox Farm ocean forest mixed with our local soil, 50/50.   Does this seem like a decent staring point ?


----------



## zem (Dec 12, 2014)

i'm not sure about your local soil, why would you want to mix? you will definitely need to feed marijuana plants as they are heavy feeders and fruit producers. your soil needs to be light and airy with lots of beneficial bacteria. you definitely need to put up a feeding schedule and choose your ferts


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 12, 2014)

HI, i am sorry i am late to this soil party.  It is good you have clay, some sand added will help a lot. If I were you, i would start with a good bag of FFOF. And while you are growing with that start making compost. Kitchen waste is a very good way to begin. Crushed up egg shells, all peelings, coffee grounds, just no meat. Old fruit, any thing besides meat and grease. You know that scary thing in the back of your refrigerator...put that in there, lol. 
Then dump your compost outside in a bin, or whatever, add organic not weed be gone grass clippings for the green and old leaves for the brown....in 6 months you have black gold compost. Then you can add all your old FFOF soil to it and re use it adding amendments.  How's that sound?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 12, 2014)

I also do not put dairy products or any waste from animals that eat meat.  I sometimes add bunny poo as I have access to a lot of it.  You can also throw in the paper coffee filter with the grounds.  I add tea bags, too.  Things will break down faster if you chop up anything coarse or in big chunks.  Do not put anything in the compost that has been treated with any chemical pesticides, fertilizers, or fungicides.

Like mentioned, clay soil needs to be broken up with something like sand or a similar product that will help with drainage and help from keep the soil from getting too compacted.  If it is too clayey you may have to remove a large chunk of soil and maybe even discard it.  My soil has so much clay in it that it is easier to replace it.

Espoma has some good products that you can add to help the microbes get going.  Bio-Tone and/or Plant-Tone can be good additions to your soil mixture.  IMO, all soil mixtures should include lime, which helps stabilize the pH.


----------



## Brohio (Dec 12, 2014)

That sounds good, we got the FF soil today.  About how much sand should we mix in with the soil that has some clay ?


----------



## sasnak (Dec 13, 2014)

I have about 3 bags of used FFOF. Can I use it again? 

 Thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 13, 2014)

If your soil has too much clay, you are not going to be able to use it at all.  I would make up some small test batches and see how they drain.  I finally quit trying to amend my clayey soil as it took about 1 part clay soil and 12 parts other things to even make it somewhat usable.  Clay is composed of very very small particles that clump together and do not allow air or water to pass--it can be very hard to deal with.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2014)

Zebra Mussels, sand, top soil. Add a big dead carp to hole. Still some of my best spots for OD


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 13, 2014)

I guess it depends on the clay. Hard hard soil will never work, THG is right, of course, but if you can shovel it and work it with some sand first, then you could perhaps get by with cutting it with FFOF. Wait, i just realized you are growing in pots, not the ground. 

If you want to do it the right way, to use native soil you would need to have a soil test done. If you want to do that I can tell you how to gather samples. That would tell you where you start.  Otherwise if your in 5 gallon buckets, just use ffof, and don't mix in native soil with ffof until you know what your dirt really is.  If you want a good grow use all ffof.


----------



## Brohio (Dec 15, 2014)

Thank You everybody !!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 15, 2014)

Yeah, growing in pots is different than growing in the ground.  Every year I have loads of top soil, dairy compost, and other things brought in to try and build up some good "dirt" in my yard.  Whatever medium you use, it is usually wise to add lime if the medium you are using does not have it.


----------

